# spare keys



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Hi all.

Can anyone give me some idea where I can get a set (s) of keys cut for an american RV. Have tried all the good local places and only had one guy who said he could get one of the four blanks to cut. I am midlands based don't mind a day out to get them done.

On another note thanks to all for your help with my last problem - battery disconnect - ( under old sign on name G owen - ) sorted that.

Many thanks


Glyn.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Lampie*. I was lucky? Our local general store made us some up at a very reasonable price. (I used to have a Coachmen - now a Gulfstream)


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

John and Sandy 

Thought you might reply first. Your not that far from me do you think they might have any of mine. It's a ford body for the main key but I also want side door keys ( of which there are two types ) and a locker key.

Regards

Glyn


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Lampie*. They made me up the main door key and main door dead lock key. The locker keys are 10 a penny and shouldn't be a problem. They seem to be able to make just about anything.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Could you let me have their address / phone number I will pop up and see them.

many thanks


Glyn


Off to Devon now for a week in MH lets hope it stays like it is today


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O Sorry the wife cannot remember the name. But it is the local DIY shop in the main shopping area of Rossington King's Avenue, near the Halifax Bank.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Thanks I will look them up.

Whilst away did get spare ignition / front door keys


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Just to let you know I had a great result on the keys. Internet found the UK agent who gave me the american office. e-mailed them and keys arrived with no invoice. They were just pleased to help.

Lampie.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:? But you haven't published the link to this fantastic benefactor. :?


----------

